# Disney scents



## JennH (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm a bit of a Disney nerd. We go to Disney World every year. This year I picked up a Mickey Mouse shaped silicone muffin pan and it was pointed out to me that the soaps I make in it should smell like "Disney".

So, on the off chance there are other Disney nerds here, does anyone have recommendations for good Disney scents?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Aug 17, 2013)

Pineapple Dole Whip
Cinnamon Churro


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## JennH (Aug 17, 2013)

Yum! Do you know of any suppliers that have good "dupes" of these? I'd totally make a Dole Whip soap!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Aug 17, 2013)

Good question. A Dole Whip soap would be incredible. Maybe a pineapple fo blended with a little vanilla fo.  I was trying to think of others but only came up with stuff like popcorn and mint juleps. 

Do you ever go to Disneyland? We are in So. Cal and have annual passes for DL. We go several times a month but we have never been to Disney World. I have always wondered how they compare.


----------



## JennH (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never been to Disney Land, only Disney World. We have annual passes, even though we live in WI. Someday I'll visit Disney Land!

I was also thinking of maybe the scents from Soarin. Ocean, orange grove, pine forest...


----------



## JaimeM (Aug 18, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Good question. A Dole Whip soap would be incredible. Maybe a pineapple fo blended with a little vanilla fo.  I was trying to think of others but only came up with stuff like popcorn and mint juleps.



Ahahaha!! When I first read this question all I could think of was popcorn and giant corndogs! Worst smelling soap ever! 

I live about 2 miles from Disneyland and know they pump vanilla bakery scents out onto Main Street to encourage sales of candy, cookies and ice cream. So, to me Disney smells like sugar cookies!  Brambleberry's Buttercream & Snickerdoodle FO would work. 

Btw, a Dole Whip scent would ROCK!


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 18, 2013)

Just a pineapple scent would be great! DL pineapple is the best, I don't know what they put in it; some sort of government testing for hypnotically delicious fruits???!

Keep in mind that selling anything with the "D" word in the listing is asking for trouble, especially in a character mold. So I'd stick to using it for gifts or markets (though nowadays some markets ban licensed products too) rather than selling online.


----------



## lsg (Aug 18, 2013)

I would think bubble gum would be a good scent for Mickey.


----------



## JennH (Aug 18, 2013)

JaimeM said:


> Ahahaha!! When I first read this question all I could think of was popcorn and giant corndogs! Worst smelling soap ever!
> 
> I live about 2 miles from Disneyland and know they pump vanilla bakery scents out onto Main Street to encourage sales of candy, cookies and ice cream. So, to me Disney smells like sugar cookies!  Brambleberry's Buttercream & Snickerdoodle FO would work.
> 
> Btw, a Dole Whip scent would ROCK!



I'll have to put buttercream & snickerdoodle on my list. It sounds delish!

And work on my dole whip scent...



meeplesoap said:


> Just a pineapple scent would be great! DL pineapple is the best, I don't know what they put in it; some sort of government testing for hypnotically delicious fruits???!
> 
> Keep in mind that selling anything with the "D" word in the listing is asking for trouble, especially in a character mold. So I'd stick to using it for gifts or markets (though nowadays some markets ban licensed products too) rather than selling online.



At WDW they have a ride that goes through their greenhouses. All of the produce in there looks amazing. It was all I could do to not grab a pineapple as we floated by. 

I don't sell so this is just for personal use and gifts, but a good reminder!


----------

